# Best way to hand mist!



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

So I got fed up with my hand getting sore misting the frogs and 80 bagillion plants and Scott gave me the idea to go buy a power weed sprayer. I found this one at home depo for $8 I love it because it was cheap and it's easily hand held and holds pressure for a long time (make sure to get one that mists and not just squirts, this one has both settings).I thought I'd pass the idea on if you crafty people haven't already discovered it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

We used one of these at the zoo for hand misting.

Shop Gilmour 2.5-Gallon Plastic Tank Sprayer at Lowes.com


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

The larger pump bug or round up sprayers work well also if you have larger collections.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Very similar to what Doug showed the wand is metal and are around $14 .


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I bought a manual pump with a pressure relief valve (here's a link in case anyone's interested http://www.solousa.com/store/flypage/handheld_sprayers/418-2l.html ,) the first one I bought didn't have one, I overpumped it and it split! Whoops...


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

jacobi said:


> I bought a manual pump with a pressure relief valve (here's a link in case anyone's interested http://www.solousa.com/store/flypage/handheld_sprayers/418-2l.html ,) the first one I bought didn't have one, I overpumped it and it split! Whoops...


That's hilarious your awesome! A pressure relief valve would make it hard to do that again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep, I use a similar one. I like the jet setting too, helps in keeping the glass clean and blasting frog poops.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with frog poop problem! They like to poop on the highest most open piece of glass haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

I HATE this flomaster handmister. Mine broke on the first day. I still have it but it doesn't hold pressure at all. The water just dribbles out -.-


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

These Flo Master misters I find are the best. I've used them for years.
In the scheme of it all....they still suck but thats why I buy 2-3 of them at a time in case there is a faulty one. Sometimes I get them to last a year or more and sometimes they last about two months.
They work better and break less often if you release all the pressure once you are done misting.

I've tried almost every mister I could get my hands on from home improvement stores, garden centers, and herp marketed ones and I still go back to picking up this Flo Master from Home Depot. 

I like the capacity of the large tank bug misters but they can be very cumbersome in tight spaces and I feel like I can never find a model with a head that has a fine enough mist....most just flood the tank IME.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

LexiandScott said:


> So I got fed up with my hand getting sore misting the frogs and 80 bagillion plants and Scott gave me the idea to go buy a power weed sprayer. I found this one at home depo for $8 I love it because it was cheap and it's easily hand held and holds pressure for a long time (make sure to get one that mists and not just squirts, this one has both settings).I thought I'd pass the idea on if you crafty people haven't already discovered it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this.

I am so sick of the Exo Terra Misters.

I am on my 6th one!!!!!!!!!!!!

They always break.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I've tried a couple ways to hand most and to me buying a new one of these every couple of weeks is so worth it. Mine has lasted a month so far I have noticed a slight decrease in pressure but still worth it. You could get a larger sprayer with a hose that is more heavy duty if you're worried but I like the compact size of the flo master compared to the other sprayers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a RoundUp 2 gallons mister that I got at Home Depot for less than $20. Nice fine mist when well pressurized. If you have lots of tanks or a few big ones, this would be one of the best ways to go.


----------



## XDragonFrogX (Sep 9, 2013)

This is a great idea! It def gets old having to keep spraying with a regular spray bottle lol . Just picked me up the same flo-master pictured


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

JPccusa said:


> I have a RoundUp 2 gallons mister that I got at Home Depot for less than $20. Nice fine mist when well pressurized. If you have lots of tanks or a few big ones, this would be one of the best ways to go.


I use this as well. It has a hose and has a very nice mist head. I've had it for probably 6 months and it's still going strong. I fill it about once a week for 7 tanks and a bunch of houseplants


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

The one I have looks like the picture but seems sturdier. The brand is GardenPlus and I got it at Home Depot or Lowe's. I love it. You have to learn not to overpump them and always let the pressure out after you've misted; also keep them full and you'll have to pump them less. 

I've been using mine without a hose, but the frogs have recently decided that the canopy is their toilet so I may get one for targeted "flushing."


----------



## ssdart (Jun 4, 2011)

I had mine for over a year. No lost of pressure or any problems with it at all. It's the gardenplus brand it cost me $10 it holds one gallon.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been using the same type as ssdart the entire time I've been in the hobby. I'm on my second one now. I think the first one lasted somewhere around a year and a half. 

And ZenMonkey is right...do _not _overpump these! Mine exploded within inches of my head...I thought at the moment I was shot it was so loud! And I swear I was partially deaf for a few minutes!

Other than that, they work great and you can't beat the price and convenience.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> We used one of these at the zoo for hand misting.
> 
> Shop Gilmour 2.5-Gallon Plastic Tank Sprayer at Lowes.com


Thats exactly what I use.
Best thing I ever bought.


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

I want to try some of these other brands and compare they all sound awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

